# Quick easy question for anyone who has taken CCC exam



## krisfelty (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you really need the HCPCS book for this exam? I am taking tomorrow and I am pretty sure that the only HCPCS will be a few A and J codes for nuclear studies. If anyone knows otherwise, please just drop a quick response!! Thanks so much! 

Kris Felty, CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 3, 2010)

I did not need the book for this test now, unless they have changed something.


----------



## krisfelty (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, thanks so much for your response. That is what I was thinking. I work for a huge Cardiology practice and we do not even order one yearly being that we only use the codes for nukes and such. I was going to have to plan clandestine meetings with people to get my hands on one and I wanted to see if I really needed it before I went through so much to get one. 
Thanks!
 Kris Felty, CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 3, 2010)

well good luck on your test! I noticed you are in scottsdale i used to live in glendale and my daughters fiance is a physician in scottsdale. I'm sure you will do great! I finished it with over an hour to spare ( i was scared I would run out ot time) So take your time!


----------



## krisfelty (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you! I am ready for it I think. I will for sure take my time. Not too nervous. Right after I take it I have to get on a plane for Dallas for a Cardiology Conference. So, it's more a matter of feeling overwhelmed and over booked. 

Kris Felty, CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 3, 2010)

I know the conference. I checked into going but decided not to. When you get back maybe you can share anything you learned with me! I went to a icd10 workshop yesterday and learned alot. Take care


----------



## krisfelty (Dec 8, 2010)

*MedAxiom Conference*

Just came back from Dallas yesterday. This was one of the most informative conferences I have been to in a great while. The biggest impact that they touched on, other than the new cath codes, was the changes to the lower leg interventions. Namely the PTA's, atherectomies and stents. The new bundled interventions will include the catheter placements. There is really no more first-second-third orders. It is now referred to "territories." The three are the following, Iliac Vascular Territory which incl. the common, internal and the external. The Femoral/Pop territory which consists of the entire area and is considered a SINGLE vessel for CPT reporting, specifically for revascularization. Lastly, the Tibial/peroneal territory -3 vessels anterior,posterior and the peroneal arteries! Cath and S&I are all included as well as stent and diagnostic  image criteria is based on the day it was performed either prior to or on same day and MUST be well documented. It is all really exciting information. I would be welcome to share or try and answer any questions. Like I said..EXCELLENT PRESENTATION!!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 9, 2010)

Well great! I should have gone. hah. When and If  you have time fax me any information you can! How did your test go?

865-602 6801

Thanks!


----------



## krisfelty (Dec 9, 2010)

Sure, I will fax you some info. My test went fine. I was finished in about 4 1/2 hrs. I went back and double checked some things but all -in -all I feel good about it. My grade is still pending as I check everyday. I really hope I did well. Thanks so much for asking.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 9, 2010)

i think they say results in 2 weeks or so. Let me know. Then you can start working on the additonal ceus. Its not to bad tho.


----------



## sharper (Dec 9, 2010)

When I took my test back in April I got the results on Friday after I took the test on Saturday!  Very quick!  Sounds like you were well prepared and will do fine but good luck anyway.  I would LOVE to have any info on the peripheral changes.  You could fax to 469 916-8094 if you don't mind!  I am working on my new charge tickets to have ready for the board meeting next Wednesday!

Thanks, Susan


----------



## pdrgos (Dec 11, 2010)

can you send me the info too. djdrgos@comcast.net. THXS! Pam


----------



## krisfelty (Dec 13, 2010)

Good Morning everyone! I found out this AM that I passed!!! I am beyond happy! 

Kris Felty, CPC, CCC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to you!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 14, 2010)

Thats Great! Im happy for you


----------



## sharper (Dec 14, 2010)

Wonderful!  I'm very happy for you!


----------



## pbarrera (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi kfelty could you please send me what information you had received at the conference on the lower extremities, good luck passing your exam  Merry Christmas email is bxgal@ptd.net


----------



## pbarrera (Dec 15, 2010)

congrats on your accomplishment


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 17, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I know how good you must be feeling, just got my results of the CIRCC on wednesday.

Any information you can to forward to me from your conference ould be enormouslly appreciated my email is kelly.bazarte@trinityhealth.org

if you are not able to email call me at 305-797-3251 and I will give you a fax number

Kelly


----------



## kdixey (Dec 22, 2010)

CONGRATS!!  K Felty, I am thinking about taking the test myself. I f you could ,can you please send me the material as weel, karen_dixey@apms.biz.
Happy Holidays


----------

